# Morto Davide Astori.



## Sotiris (4 Marzo 2018)

Ultim'ora: è morto il calciatore della Fiorentina Davide Astori.
Avrebbe accusato un malore stanotte, in albergo, prima di Udinese-Fiorentina.
Era in camera da solo, non ha potuto lanciare segnali a nessuno per aiutarlo, i compagni e i dirigenti se ne sono accorti solo stamattina quando non rispondeva e non si è presentato alla colazione.
*La partita dovrebbe assolutamente non giocarsi ma è possibile che anche il campionato sia bloccato (se ne sta discutendo).*

Si dovrebbe giocare la partita delle 12.30 Genoa-Cagliari ma il resto della giornata dovrebbe essere bloccato.

*aggiornamento 12.11 in diretta Mediaset Premium: al momento anche le altre partite delle 15 e il derby dovrebbero essere giocate tranne Udinese-Fiorentina.*

*aggiornamento 12.15 Genoa-Cagliari non si giocherà, determinante la richiesta del Cagliari, dove Astori ha giocato 6 anni*.

Fonte in diretta ora: Mediaset premium.


----------



## bmb (4 Marzo 2018)

Assurdo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2018)

È incredibile, pare per un infarto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

Wtf !!!! 30 anni, sono dispiaciutissimo.


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Marzo 2018)

Rip


----------



## 4-3-3 (4 Marzo 2018)

assurdo, riposa in pace.


----------



## bmb (4 Marzo 2018)

La mia età. Non si può morire d'infarto a 31 anni. Pazzesco.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Marzo 2018)

Pazzesco.. non ci credo... riposa in pace...


----------



## Pivellino (4 Marzo 2018)

Notizia terribile.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Marzo 2018)

Pazzesco. Non ho parole.

Riposa in pace Davide


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Marzo 2018)

No, è pazzesco! Non ci credo e non so cosa dire, che tragedia. Aveva figli?


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: è morto il calciatore della Fiorentina Davide Astori.
> Avrebbe accusato un malore stanotte, in albergo, prima di Udinese-Fiorentina.
> Era in camera da solo, non ha potuto lanciare segnali a nessuno per aiutarlo, i compagni e i dirigenti se ne sono accorti solo stamattina quando non rispondeva e non si è presentato alla colazione.
> *La partita dovrebbe assolutamente non giocarsi ma è possibile che anche il campionato sia bloccato (se ne sta discutendo).*
> ...



Pazzesco


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Marzo 2018)

Mio Dio, terribile

Pace all'anima sua


----------



## Mic (4 Marzo 2018)

notizia orribile


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Marzo 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: è morto il calciatore della Fiorentina Davide Astori.
> Avrebbe accusato un malore stanotte, in albergo, prima di Udinese-Fiorentina.
> Era in camera da solo, non ha potuto lanciare segnali a nessuno per aiutarlo, i compagni e i dirigenti se ne sono accorti solo stamattina quando non rispondeva e non si è presentato alla colazione.
> *La partita dovrebbe assolutamente non giocarsi ma è possibile che anche il campionato sia bloccato (se ne sta discutendo).*
> ...



Mamma mia ragazzi mi dispiace tantissimo, sembra stupido ma ci ero affezionato, lo seguivo da quando giocava in primavera con Elia Legati.

Per me oggi non ha senso giocare.


----------



## Sotiris (4 Marzo 2018)

Riposa in pace, Davide.

Non ha alcun senso giocare oggi, secondo me.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Marzo 2018)

Ma com'è possibile..


----------



## Pit96 (4 Marzo 2018)

Pazzesco. 
Un pensiero a tutta la sua famiglia. 
Riposa un pace


----------



## jacky (4 Marzo 2018)

Queste cose ci fanno capire quanto esageriamo per una partita di pallone.
Firmerei per perdere 10-0 il derby e ridare la vita a questo grande calciatore.

Non ha nessun senso giocare le altre partite. La Serie A va fermata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

Quando succedono queste cose io penso sempre alle famiglie. Lasciare soli figlie e moglie, mamma mia poverini.


----------



## hiei87 (4 Marzo 2018)

Assurdo. Non ci sono parole.


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: è morto il calciatore della Fiorentina Davide Astori.
> Avrebbe accusato un malore stanotte, in albergo, prima di Udinese-Fiorentina.
> Era in camera da solo, non ha potuto lanciare segnali a nessuno per aiutarlo, i compagni e i dirigenti se ne sono accorti solo stamattina quando non rispondeva e non si è presentato alla colazione.
> *La partita dovrebbe assolutamente non giocarsi ma è possibile che anche il campionato sia bloccato (se ne sta discutendo).*
> ...



up


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Marzo 2018)

Mi si è smorzato totalmente l'entusiasmo per il derby, è una cosa tristissima. Mamma mia...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Marzo 2018)

Oggi non si può giocare.


----------



## Sotiris (4 Marzo 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: è morto il calciatore della Fiorentina Davide Astori.
> Avrebbe accusato un malore stanotte, in albergo, prima di Udinese-Fiorentina.
> Era in camera da solo, non ha potuto lanciare segnali a nessuno per aiutarlo, i compagni e i dirigenti se ne sono accorti solo stamattina quando non rispondeva e non si è presentato alla colazione.
> *La partita dovrebbe assolutamente non giocarsi ma è possibile che anche il campionato sia bloccato (se ne sta discutendo).*
> ...



up


----------



## diavolo (4 Marzo 2018)

Notizia sconvolgente....Ciao Davide, che la terra ti sia lieve.


----------



## Dany20 (4 Marzo 2018)

Incredibile. A 31 anni no...


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2018)

Non ho parole.


----------



## Sotiris (4 Marzo 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: è morto il calciatore della Fiorentina Davide Astori.
> Avrebbe accusato un malore stanotte, in albergo, prima di Udinese-Fiorentina.
> Era in camera da solo, non ha potuto lanciare segnali a nessuno per aiutarlo, i compagni e i dirigenti se ne sono accorti solo stamattina quando non rispondeva e non si è presentato alla colazione.
> *La partita dovrebbe assolutamente non giocarsi ma è possibile che anche il campionato sia bloccato (se ne sta discutendo).*
> ...



up!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Marzo 2018)

Madonna aveva pure una figlia di 2 anni.. Che incubo. Mi viene da piangere


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Marzo 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: è morto il calciatore della Fiorentina Davide Astori.
> Avrebbe accusato un malore stanotte, in albergo, prima di Udinese-Fiorentina.
> Era in camera da solo, non ha potuto lanciare segnali a nessuno per aiutarlo, i compagni e i dirigenti se ne sono accorti solo stamattina quando non rispondeva e non si è presentato alla colazione.
> *La partita dovrebbe assolutamente non giocarsi ma è possibile che anche il campionato sia bloccato (se ne sta discutendo).*
> ...



Mi dispiace un casino.
Pazzesco.


----------



## Devil man (4 Marzo 2018)

Non ci credo....a 31 anni?????


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2018)

Genoa-Cagliari rinviata.


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2018)

*Rinviata anche Genoa - Cagliari per la morte di Astori*


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (4 Marzo 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: è morto il calciatore della Fiorentina Davide Astori.
> Avrebbe accusato un malore stanotte, in albergo, prima di Udinese-Fiorentina.
> Era in camera da solo, non ha potuto lanciare segnali a nessuno per aiutarlo, i compagni e i dirigenti se ne sono accorti solo stamattina quando non rispondeva e non si è presentato alla colazione.
> *La partita dovrebbe assolutamente non giocarsi ma è possibile che anche il campionato sia bloccato (se ne sta discutendo).*
> ...



Che notizia terribile, non ho parole


----------



## sette (4 Marzo 2018)

pazzesco


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Marzo 2018)

Notizia davvero molto triste. Non posso crederci. Rip.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2018)

Senza parole.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Marzo 2018)

Allucinante


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Marzo 2018)

Sono senza parole.
Era pure un ragazzo del nostro settore giovanile.
Pazzesco morire a 31 così.
Probabilmente problema genetico "silente al cuore".

Io lo dico: il derby stasera non ha senso.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Marzo 2018)

Non si può morire così a caso a 31 anni. Cosa siamo in questo mondo?


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2018)

Sono veramente sconvolto.

Per quanto riguarda il campionato bisogna rinviare tutto, derby incluso. Non si può giocare dopo una notizia del genere.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Marzo 2018)

R.I.P 
come strana e crudele la vita 
un fulmine a ciel sereno
proprio pochi giorni fa avevo saputo del suo rinnovo 

Condoglianze sincere


----------



## malos (4 Marzo 2018)

Assurdo, bisogna bloccare tute le partite.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sono veramente sconvolto.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il campionato bisogna rinviare tutto, derby incluso. Non si può giocare dopo una notizia del genere.



figurati se rinunciano agli incassi del derby


----------



## MissRossonera (4 Marzo 2018)

Sono rimasta veramente sconvolta nel leggere la notizia, non riesco a spiegarmi come possano accadere cose del genere in un ambiente pieno di controlli medici come il calcio, soprattutto dopo tutti i terribili precedenti. Sarebbe veramente giusto annullare tutta l'intera giornata di campionato. Un pensiero affettuoso va alla sua famiglia e in particolar modo alla sua bimba.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sono veramente sconvolto.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il campionato bisogna rinviare tutto, derby incluso. Non si può giocare dopo una notizia del genere.



non succederà mai, ci sono troppe problematiche nel rinviare una intera giornata di campionato. Pensa a gli 80 mila di stasera a Milano che hanno preso aerei, biglietto, alberghi. Poi dovresti trovare modo di incastrare un recupero di un derby chissà quando, con una smobilitazione di 80 mila persone magari durante la settimana. E' brutto ma è pericoloso per tanti motivi rinviare il derby di stasera.


----------



## PheelMD (4 Marzo 2018)

A livello organizzativo, sarà caotico programmare il derby in altre date, ed è onestamente un problema per chi viene da lontano.
Però, anche per rispetto dei giocatori che lo conoscevano, è giusto rinviare tutto.


----------



## Milo (4 Marzo 2018)

Non ci credo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Marzo 2018)

pure io penso le difficoltà del rinviare il Derby 

si limiteranno al minuto di silenzio e alla fascia nera (lutto) 
il Milan deve assolutamente fare ALMENO questo!


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Marzo 2018)

avrebbero già sospeso tutto.Ma il derby smuove tantissimi soldi.Quindi ci penseranno a lungo


----------



## Kayl (4 Marzo 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> pure io penso le difficoltà del rinviare il Derby
> 
> si limiteranno al minuto di silenzio e alla fascia nera (lutto)
> il Milan deve assolutamente fare ALMENO questo!



quello lo faranno tutte le squadre, è scontato.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (4 Marzo 2018)

Mi spiace tanto. Ricordo quando era un ragazzetto del settore giovanile.. è sempre stato una faccia pulita del calcio. È difficile ma dovrebbero sospendere tutto.


----------



## bmb (4 Marzo 2018)

Rinviano tutto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Marzo 2018)

Sembra ufficiale il rinvio

Ci può stare. Più che i tifosi, questa tragedia colpisce gli altri giocatori che lo conoscevano. Sono loro che dovevano scendere in campo, e non era il caso


----------



## Aron (4 Marzo 2018)

Mi dispiace molto


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Marzo 2018)

Dispiace molto. Riposa in pace Davide.


Sbagliatissimo rinviare tutta la Serie A. La vita deve andare avanti sempre e comunque. Lui poi da calciatore son sicuro che vorrebbe che si giocasse, rendendogli onere giocando in maniera seria ed onesta. Io sono contro allo stop del campionato.


----------



## chicagousait (4 Marzo 2018)

Sono senza parole


----------



## neversayconte (4 Marzo 2018)

Cosa c'è da commentare. è una grande tragedia sportiva. Dal lato umano dispiace per la famiglia e la piccoletta di 2 anni. 
Rinviare è giusto, pensavo fosse difficile soprattutto il derby per motivi organizzativi e di televisioni.


----------



## neoxes (4 Marzo 2018)

Dispiaciutissimo, mi è sempre sembrato un ragazzo serio e posato


----------



## medjai (4 Marzo 2018)

Mamma mia, sono senza parole. Non è giusto. Riposa in pace Davide.


----------



## Pampu7 (4 Marzo 2018)

Sono sconvolto


----------



## cris (4 Marzo 2018)

DISPiace molto, riposi in pace. NOn sono daccordossmo con il fatto di rimandare la serie a. Per noi spettatori puo essere “un gioco” ma non é un gioco, è un lavoro. Per noi comuni mortali non si fermerebbe il lavoro se morissimo. La morte di un milionario non giustifica lo stop del lavoro di tutti.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Marzo 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> DISPiace molto, riposi in pace. NOn sono daccordossmo con il fatto di rimandare la serie a. Per noi spettatori puo essere “un gioco” ma non é un gioco, è un lavoro. Per noi comuni mortali non si fermerebbe il lavoro se morissimo. La morte di un milionario non giustifica lo stop del lavoro di tutti.



Sono d'accordo.


----------



## fdl68 (4 Marzo 2018)

Notizia terribile, Riposa In Pace


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (4 Marzo 2018)

Sit tibi terra levis, Davide. Mi è passata totalmente la voglia di vedere partite, notizia terribile.


----------



## cris (4 Marzo 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> DISPiace molto, riposi in pace. NOn sono daccordossmo con il fatto di rimandare la serie a. Per noi spettatori puo essere “un gioco” ma non é un gioco, è un lavoro. Per noi comuni mortali non si fermerebbe il lavoro se morissimo. La morte di un milionario non giustifica lo stop del lavoro di tutti.




Voglio chiarire:eticamente é corretta la scelta.


----------



## wildfrank (4 Marzo 2018)

Non si può.....


----------



## wildfrank (4 Marzo 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non si può morire così a caso a 31 anni. Cosa siamo in questo mondo?



Nulla caro, nulla. È bene ricordarlo, invece di accapigliarsi per nulla ( intendo in generale...).


----------



## elpacoderoma (4 Marzo 2018)

Purtroppo la morte di uno sportivo a 31 anni nel sonno per infarto lascia ben pochi dubbi sulle cause.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Marzo 2018)

Mi dispiace tantissimo,che tragedia! Riposa in pace Davide


----------



## cris (4 Marzo 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Purtroppo la morte di uno sportivo a 31 anni nel sonno per infarto lascia ben pochi dubbi sulle cause.



Cioe? Sostanze?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Marzo 2018)

Un giocatore di Serie A a 30 anni che muore di infarto mi sembra grottesco.


----------



## elpacoderoma (4 Marzo 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Cioe? Sostanze?



Nel 99% dei casi.
Anche se l' autopsia darà esito negativo, ormai sono diventati abilissimi nel nascondere le tracce.


----------



## de sica (4 Marzo 2018)

Riposa in pace Davide..


----------



## enigmistic02 (4 Marzo 2018)

Rip Davide Astori.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Marzo 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Nel 99% dei casi.
> Anche se l' autopsia darà esito negativo, ormai sono diventati abilissimi nel nascondere le tracce.



No,no. Era un bravo ragazzo con anche una figlia di 2 anni


----------



## Mr. Canà (4 Marzo 2018)

Mi dispiace moltissimo. Sembrava un bravo ragazzo peraltro e ho appena letto che lascia oltre alla moglie una bambina di appena due anni. Sentite condoglianze alla famiglia.


----------



## PheelMD (4 Marzo 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Nel 99% dei casi.
> Anche se l' autopsia darà esito negativo, ormai sono diventati abilissimi nel nascondere le tracce.



Non inventiamoci complotti. La morte nel sonno e improvvisa è legata a decine e decine di circostanze spesso non rilevabili. 
Centinaia di neonati apparentemente sanissimi muoiono di SIDS, altrettanti sportivi e under 30 per stenosi improvvisa o Q-T lungo. L'essere sportivo non esenta da malformazioni congenite che possono manifestarsi del tutto casualmente.

Non è sempre necessario pensare male.


----------



## Mika (4 Marzo 2018)

Riposa in pace ragazzo.
Condoglianze alla famiglia.


----------



## Freddy Manson (4 Marzo 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: è morto il calciatore della Fiorentina Davide Astori.
> Avrebbe accusato un malore stanotte, in albergo, prima di Udinese-Fiorentina.
> Era in camera da solo, non ha potuto lanciare segnali a nessuno per aiutarlo, i compagni e i dirigenti se ne sono accorti solo stamattina quando non rispondeva e non si è presentato alla colazione.
> *La partita dovrebbe assolutamente non giocarsi ma è possibile che anche il campionato sia bloccato (se ne sta discutendo).*
> ...



Assurdo.

Riposa in pace.


----------



## Milo (4 Marzo 2018)

È appena partita la premier con l’Arsenal in campo, nessun ricordo a Davide.

Mi sento schifato, sinceramente...


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Marzo 2018)

Scusate l'OT, ma qualcuno ha notizie di Diego Lopez?
Pare che abbia avuto un trauma cranico e perso conoscenza in partita.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Marzo 2018)

Senza parole, ciao Davide..


----------

